# Good pattern routing bit?



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

I am looking to buy a couple of bits for pattern routing only. The material will be 3/4 inch thick. I have a set of brass bushings, and my router has 1/4" and 1/2" collets.

The work I am doing will require me to cut through the entire 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, I feel the best choice for you would be a solid carbide compression bit which is designed for cutting the entire edge of plywood and other laminated products. One example of this is the Whiteside UDFT5152.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you can rough cut with a jig saw to just a little larger than you need your bits will last longer and you won't have to work your router so hard.


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will look at those compression bits. Charles, thanks for the advice. I'm still a beginning woodworker and really appreciate common sense ideas like that!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS solid carbide router bits

==



mikeoleary said:


> Thanks guys. I will look at those compression bits. Charles, thanks for the advice. I'm still a beginning woodworker and really appreciate common sense ideas like that!


----------

